# My Girlfriend



## Guinness (Feb 16, 2006)

She would be less than impressed if she knew I was posting these.  
It's difficult to get her to pose for a photo so I have to take them when she least expects it, although it's pretty obvious what you are up to when you have camera pressed up against your face.
I'll take some better ones when I get some lights sorted.
1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.





Apologies if some of these are a bit big, I still haven't figured out how to resize them.


----------



## JohnMF (Feb 16, 2006)

they look very natural. She's quite photogenic

nice series


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 17, 2006)

These are nice. 
I like 2 and 5 best.
Actually, I like Photo 5 very much. You captured her very well - what with her being uncomforable with her photo taken. She need not be! Tell her this (oh - maybe not, or you'd have to admit you put her pics up here? I never put up pics of people that do not approve of their photo being made public, by the way).


----------



## Reefbabe (Feb 17, 2006)

I like 3,4&5. These are up close and personal. With these three photos, it seems that you have shared a small story about your girlfriend. To me she seems well adjusted, that she is a very laid back, content, passive and relaxed person. Although you can definately tell that you didn't have her conscent when taking these...but rather "snuck" them, lol!


----------



## Guinness (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I showed her this thread and she giggled, (I knew she would be ok with it really:thumbup: ).


Steve.


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 18, 2006)

you captured her well in these! glad you're not in trouble


----------



## redneckdan (Feb 18, 2006)

my girlfriend is also an a very unwilling subject.  But she raves over the pics that I do get of her.  I just have to be sneaking when taking them....


----------



## ShutteredEye (Feb 18, 2006)

Cute!!


----------



## Insomniac (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice scrapbook photo's for you. What was your White balance set on for the interior shots? They look a little yellow, like from fluorescent lighting.


----------



## Guinness (Mar 1, 2006)

I had only just bought the camera when I was taking those and had no idea what white balance was at the time, so it is set to auto. It's a tungsten light.


----------



## zain_something (Mar 2, 2006)

brilliant photos! your gf is reall cute


----------

